# Terminal tackle group buy - again



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone is interested in splitting the cost of 1,000 to 1,500 McMahon snaps size #6 (150lb) and 1/0 crane swivels (175lb) in black. 

If I can get 10 to 15 of us to spit the cost, we can get 100 of each for $45.

I did this two years ago, and it worked out very well. 

At $45 for 100 of each, that's about half the price you'll pay anywhere else.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm in jeff, let me know....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang Jeff, how many of those danged things do you use anyway? I split a hundred with someone else last time and I'm still only half-way through! :redface:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Like I said last time ... ya'll don't fish LIP.

One of these days someone's gonna do something about that snag out there. 

At least I hope so.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody know someone with scuba qualifications? I'd do it if I could keep all the lead I retrieved. I doubt I'd have to buy a sinker ever again. 

Regarding the group buy, I may get in on this. Let me know when you're getting near the finalization so I can see where my money is at then. Definitely interested though.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jeff, order some good hooks while you're at it. I could use some. What the heck...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yo, Milt, I've got some nice 10/0 Eagle Claw circle hooks you might like


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I got some for ya....You want me to leave the double line leaders on?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, the Eagle Claws I've set aside for Milt feature triple-pony-bimini-braided leaders. Like the other guys, but one better!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, the Eagle Claws I've set aside for Milt feature triple-pony-bimini-braided leaders. Like the other guys, but one better!


Hey, are you trying to say yours are better than mine.....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

AirDown said:


> Hey, are you trying to say yours are better than mine.....


Darn straight! After all, if one is good, two is better, then three is best, right? 

Now that we've thoroughly hijacked Newsjeff's thread, we'd better put it back on track...hey Jeff, any thoughts to maybe coastlock snap swivels instead? Perhaps it's because I have buttery soft hands or something, but the McMahons just don't work that well for me...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a push/pull thing with those McMahons.

(Ask Shooter and NTKG for a demo.) 

Push to add the swivel. Pull them apart to take it off. 

WTG!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> It's a push/pull thing with those McMahons.
> 
> (Ask Shooter and NTKG for a demo.)
> 
> ...


That's just because you like the pull part better than the push...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bunch of Pervs  Jeff, add me in on a batch of them,,, my manly hands deal with them


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

So far we've got:

Openboat
Air Down
Shooter
Basstardo (you're in, dude)
Me

Five more and we're on. 

I still have to get the final price from Rosco. I'll let ya'll know as soon as I get it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

that's a pretty good price 45¢ a piece... I was in on the last buy and still got about ½ of them left but I'll roll with this one too... count me in...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yo, Milt, I've got some nice 10/0 Eagle Claw circle hooks you might like





AirDown said:


> I got some for ya....You want me to leave the double line leaders on?





AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, the Eagle Claws I've set aside for Milt feature triple-pony-bimini-braided leaders. Like the other guys, but one better!


Oh no, here we go again....


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i missed the last one ;
i'm in on this one


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Good idea*

I'm in. Let me know the particulars when the time comes. Jack


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Openboat
Air Down
Shooter
Basstardo (you're in, dude)
Newsjeff
Rockfish1
Derf
Firespyder
BubbaHoTep is in for a 1/2 if someone wants to go in with him. It's $25 each for doing that.

We're getting close. The minimum order is 1,000. Counting Basstardo, we need 1 and 1/2 more people.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm posting up for eyesceam for the second half order at $25. He is en route to home but didn't want to miss out. He should follow up for confirmation tonight.


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Count me in as a 1/2. let me know if you need a couple extra bucks for shipping.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That makes nine.

Right, Terry? 

The $45 for 100 or $25 for 50 includes shipping inside the US.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Don't forget*

Jackman. I'm in!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in.

Jay


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya'll can either send me a money order or Paypal.

Paypal payments go to [email protected].

If anyone needs my mailing address, just shoot me a PM.

I won't have the money to place the order until I get the cash. However, you should have them to your door in less than two weeks.

I'm going to keep this thread open for a couple of more days to see if anyone else wants to join in.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Ya'll can either send me a money order or Paypal.
> 
> Paypal payments go to [email protected].
> 
> ...


Are you coming to TCC Saturday? A lot of us could pay you there.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff:
I would prefer to do 1/2 order, but will do the 100 count if it works out better for your order.
PM will be sent. Merlin


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

If someone else wants to do a half order with you, I can do that. 

I want to keep the order in groups of 100.

Thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

dipnet said:


> Are you coming to TCC Saturday? A lot of us could pay you there.


I don't think I can make it.

I have both kids until 2pm, and I have to work at 3pm.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff:
Shoot me a PM, I'll send you a money order for 100 .
Thanks ! Merlin


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> That makes nine.
> 
> Right, Terry?
> 
> The $45 for 100 or $25 for 50 includes shipping inside the US.


Yeah yeah yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's who's in:
Air Down
Shooter
Basstardo 
Newsjeff
Rockfish1
Derf
Firespyder
Russelpup
Dipnet
BubbaHoTep is in for 1/2.
Eyescream is in for 1/2. 

That's 10. 

Anyone else????


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Sent 2 messages that I'm in*

Don't know why My name isn't on the list. Put my Bid in twice. Jackman1950 here. I'm sure Rckfsh will vouch for me. I want in but if I'm to late so be it.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm in Jeff for 1/2 if I can. Do I need to get another 1/2 person?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

A couple of notes. 

I left Openboat off the last list by mistake. Sorry about that. He's in, and we now have 11. 

If any of you guys want to go in half with Fishbreath, that's fine with me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names. 

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep, right?
Jay N. - Dipnet.

It looks like these are the guys who are mailing me a money order:
Russelpup


Ya'll let me know what yer gonna do so I don't go crazy over this thing, OK.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names.
> 
> So far I've gotten payments from:
> Anthony S. - Bubbahotep, right?
> ...


Yep, that's me.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff: Money order and PM on the way. Thanks ! Merlin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeff, just think,,, if you show up tomorrow at the castamuckup not only can you collect money but you can also bring my fishn box back to me


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Jeff, just think,,, if you show up tomorrow at the castamuckup not only can you collect money but you can also bring my fishn box back to me


I don't told ya I can't make it.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jeff... check your pay-pal... thanks... Dale...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeff you got funds on the way Paypal. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names. 

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep
Jay N. - Dipnet
Dale S. - Rockfish1
Mike R. - Air Down
Fred M. - Derf


It looks like these are the guys who are mailing me a money order:
Russelpup


Ya'll let me know what yer gonna do so I don't go crazy over this thing, OK.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> A couple of notes.
> 
> I left Openboat off the last list by mistake. Sorry about that. He's in, and we now have 11.
> 
> If any of you guys want to go in half with Fishbreath, that's fine with me.


I'll go half with Fishbreath.
$25 correct?


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Money's on it's way. Jack


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for putting this together Jeff!
Money order sent this AM.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

obx.fisher said:


> I'll go half with Fishbreath.
> $25 correct?


Sounds good Obx.fisher. I think Jeff mentioned $25. Thanks Jeff! 

Milt


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names. 

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep
Jay N. - Dipnet
Dale S. - Rockfish1
Mike R. - Air Down
Fred M. - Derf
John S. - Phlly Jack??? What's yer name here?
Steve - Shooter

Who the hell gave me that $25 at the Castamuck? Lopez, right? My brain is fried.


It looks like these are the guys who are mailing me a money order:
Russelpup
Openboat



Ya'll let me know what yer gonna do so I don't go crazy over this thing, OK.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*John S=*

Jackman1950. Know Philly Jack quite well but he is a new man-Jackman1950.
Got entangled in someone else's issue. Still love this board and glad I was allowed back on. Thanks for remebering my 1st incarnation.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok Jeff, Milt will send you a check for $25.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey jeff i sent you a pm. Let me know if you did not get it. :redface:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OBX, that's fine. You can go in half and I'll figure out the rest later.

Lopez, that was you who gave me $25 on the field today, right??? :redface:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper.
Cheers a lot


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names. 

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
Jay N. - Dipnet - $45
Dale S. - Rockfish1 - $45
Mike R. - Air Down - $45
Fred M. - Derf - $45
Ryan Y. - Firespyder (McMahons only) - $40
Dirtyhandslopez - $25 (cash) 
John Sellers - Jackman1950 - $45
Ken O. - Gilly21 - ($25)
Steve S. - Shooter - $45 (cash)
Jeff B. = Newsjeff - $45

Total so far = $430 for 950 McMahons and 900 swivels.

It looks like these are the guys who are mailing me a money order:
Russelpup $50, right?? 
Fishbreath - $25

Waiting on $50 for 100 of each.

Total = $480 for 1,100 McMahons and 1,050 swivels. 

***The only question I have right now is to Russelpup. Did you send me a money order for $45, right?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Let's try this again with the correct math.



> Just like last time, I am having trouble putting screen names with birth names.
> 
> So far I've gotten payments from:
> Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
> ...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeff I'm sending you the money via PayPal now.

Sent!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Jeff I'm sending you the money via PayPal now.
> 
> Sent!


Damn you, Terry. I forgot about your late a**.

So now it's: 

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
Jay N. - Dipnet - $45
Dale S. - Rockfish1 - $45
Mike R. - Air Down - $45
Fred M. - Derf - $45
Ryan Y. - Firespyder (McMahons only) - $40
Dirtyhandslopez - $25 (cash) 
John Sellers - Jackman1950 - $45
Ken O. - Gilly21 - ($25)
Steve S. - Shooter - $45 (cash)
Jeff B. = Newsjeff - $45
Terry R. = Basstardo = $45

Total so far = $475 for 1,050 McMahons and 1,000 swivels.

It looks like these are the guys who are mailing me a money order:
Russelpup $45, right?? 
Fishbreath - $25

Waiting on $70 for 100 of each.

Total = $545 for 1,200 McMahons and 1,150 swivels. 

***The only question I have right now is to Russelpup. Did you send me a money order for $45, right?


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff: 
Yep, money order for $45 mailed out friday. Let me know if it's not there shortly.
Merlin


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice deal here


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeff I just posted up for Ken O. Ken is Eyscream. Gilly is not in the group buy. Sorry if I have confused the situation.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jeff, if ya need another few buck to make this fly I'll take another $45 just to get're done. Jack


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Any room for 1 more?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jeff did you already put this order in? Just curious.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Jeff did you already put this order in? Just curious.


Not yet.

I'm waiting on Steve Wonder.

Friday, I hope.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool. Thanks man.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

So far I've gotten payments from:
Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
Jay N. - Dipnet - $45
Dale S. - Rockfish1 - $45
Mike R. - Air Down - $45
Fred M. - Derf - $45
Ryan Y. - Firespyder (McMahons only) - $40
Dirtyhandslopez - $25 (cash) 
John Sellers - Jackman1950 - $45
Ken O. - Eyscream - ($25)
Steve S. - Shooter - $45 (cash)
Jeff B. = Newsjeff - $45
Terry R. = Basstardo = $45
Russelpup $45
Steve Wonder = $45 (Still waiting for payment.)
Fishbreath - $45, right?

Fishbreath, I thought you wanted 50 of each. Didn't you send me $45????

Total = $565 for 1,350 McMahons and 1,300 swivels.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Couple of notes: 

Steve Wonder didn't respond in time, so he's not in. 

I ment to place the order today, but I still had a problem with Fishbreath's order.

Fishbreath, I did not get a Paypal or money order from you. Did you join in with someone else? Did you not want in? Did you get drunk and forgot to send payment? What am I missing?

I'm going to place the order on Monday, so let me know. 

I'll keep ya'll updated.




> So far I've gotten payments from:
> 
> Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
> Jay N. - Dipnet - $45
> ...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeff, I wish I could say I got drunk and forgot, truth is I just freaking forgot. Sending now through paypal.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, final order to be placed on Monday.

Anthony S. - Bubbahotep - $25
Jay N. - Dipnet - $45
Dale S. - Rockfish1 - $45
Mike R. - Air Down - $45
Fred M. - Derf - $45
Ryan Y. - Firespyder (McMahons only) - $40
Dirtyhandslopez - $25 (cash) 
John Sellers - Jackman1950 - $45
Ken O. - Eyscream - $25
Steve S. - Shooter - $45 (cash)
Jeff B. - Newsjeff - $45
Terry R. - Basstardo = $45
Jim C. - Openboat = $45 (M/O)
Merlin D. - Russelpup = $45 (M/O)
Milt - Fishbreath = $25 (M/O)

Total = $550 for 1,300 McMahons and 1,250 swivels.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Jeff, I don't think I told you thanks for doing this! Thanks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Order placed on Monday morning and (I was told) shipped Monday afternoon from Rome, New York.

I should get them to my house no later than Friday.

It shouldn't take me more than a few days to count them out and get them in the mail to ya'll. 

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Didn't you mentioned you just bought some magic beans for $550.00?

BTW...can I bum some McMahons so I can pre-build my drum rigs? Thanks!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Got the tackle in the mail today.

I can start counting them up tonight. 

I should have them in the mail to ya'll in a few days.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Got the tackle in the mail today.
> 
> I can start counting them up tonight.
> 
> I should have them in the mail to ya'll in a few days.


I'm guessing you got our addresses from PayPal? If not, let me know. I work in Norfolk too, so I could just pick them up from you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Didn't you mentioned you just bought some magic beans for $550.00?
> 
> BTW...can I bum some McMahons so I can pre-build my drum rigs? Thanks!


Only if you make them out of double twisted triple braided 60# mono....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Only if you make them out of double twisted triple braided 60# mono....


Ya just had to go there didn't you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Ya just had to go there didn't you.



LMAO....yes, yes I did.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

AirDown said:


> Only if you make them out of double twisted triple braided 60# mono....


Don't know why yer joking..I am testing a rig now...5 strands 20 lbs test. I'll have 5 chances if the rig breaks


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

AirDown said:


> Only if you make them out of double twisted triple braided 60# mono....


That comment just cost you one McMahon snap and swivel. 

You get 99 of em now.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> That comment just cost you one McMahon snap and swivel.
> 
> You get 99 of em now.



Ok, I'll let go......











*NOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Don't know why yer joking..I am testing a rig now...5 strands 20 lbs test. I'll have 5 chances if the rig breaks


Why not just use heavier line on your rigs?



/duck


/hide


/hoping that didn't cost me some gear


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Guess I am special... Jeff drove all the way to Hampton to hand deliever mine today 

Then I had to buy his lunch,, cheap turd  Make sure he puts them together for ya like he did mine


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Make sure he puts them together for ya like he did mine


I hope he doesn't... that helps keep me occupied till the mullet start moving again...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> I hope he doesn't... that helps keep me occupied till the mullet start moving again...


You ain't gotta worry about that. I'm not putting them together this time. 

No way. 

Shooter's just pullin' my chain.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, I've split up all the tackle into individual bags. 

I'll mail them as soon as I get a mailing address from Fishbreath - I don't want to make two trips to the post office.

For those of ya'll who live in Hampton Roads, I'd like to meet up with ya'll at the Castamuck next Saturday. That's Jay, Terry and Dirtyhandzlopez. If you can't make it, I can either deliver them to you or mail them. The cost of shipping is kickin' my arse. Either way, no big deal.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought we kicked in for shipping.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Firespyder7 said:


> I thought we kicked in for shipping.


Ya'll are covered. 

No worries.

The total cost was a little more than I expected, that's all.

No big deal. What's a couple of dollars?

I should have them in the mail to ya'll by Monday.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Ya'll are covered.
> 
> No worries.
> 
> ...


Do your homework next time and there will be no surprises.

Ya big dummy.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Ya'll are covered.
> 
> No worries.
> 
> ...


Jeff, include a return addy and I'll kick back some coin for the extra shipping...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If you could deliver mine please, that would be swell. Sunday about 3:00pm will be fine.





















































Jus' joking. I should be there non-casting.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Do your homework next time and there will be no surprises.
> 
> Ya big dummy.


I second that. That's what ya get when ya poop in your phone!


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you! Don't remember seeing this but we all thank you for your effort and saving us a couple of bucks. Again, thank you-Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jeff did this mess get mailed yet?...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Everyone's order was mailed out parcel post Tuesday morning except Dirtyhandzlopez. 

I'll hand deliver them to you Saturday, OK.

Eugene, I have those 50 snaps and swivels available if you still want them. I never did get a money order from that guy.

I would have shipped them priority, but that was even more than the $55 for parcel post.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Jeff, Thanks. I will PM you when I get them. I'll also kick a couple of bucks into your paypal to cover that shipping. I meant to tell you that earlier after seeing what you posted above, but I forgot.

Later,
AJ


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Naw, you guys are fine. 

Please, please don't send me any more money. It will all work out fine when I sell the extra 50 snaps/swivels I still have. 

Sorry it took so long.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Thanks Jeff*

Got mine today. Can't wait to get em wet.

Thanks for getting this together Jeff!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got mine today...Thanks a bunch, Santa will leave a little something extra for you this year....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Got mine today as well. Thanks Jeff. Didn't know you were going to ship it, I just figured I'd pick it up from you. Thanks though.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, that was quicker than I thought.

Fellas, if anyone comes up short - say you get 99 or so instead of 100, just let me know. I got like three extra after I split them up.

I can put one or two in the mail for ya.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

hey Jeffery,,, ya shorted my order


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Wow, that was quicker than I thought.
> 
> Fellas, if anyone comes up short - say you get 99 or so instead of 100, just let me know. I got like three extra after I split them up.
> 
> I can put one or two in the mail for ya.


No wonder you work for WAVY...ya beeg dummy I keep tellin ya that degree ya got from that community college ain't squat


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Jeff if you've still got the 50 left let me know I'll take them. I work right across the river from the tower cam, just give me a call (675-2637)


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jeff the mess showed up today... everything's in good condition... again thanks for making this happen...


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks Jeff:

Received shipment today.

Merlin


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Jeff, I didn't get mine today, but our mail service is slower than frozen whale $hit. LOL

I'll let you know when it gets here!


----------



## EyeScream (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine was here today,thanks again.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Jeff!
Jim


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Jeff,

I got mine today!

As others have said, thanks much for getting this together! 

AJ


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> I got mine today!
> 
> ...



lolol so them carrier pigeons finally made it over the Blueridge mtns...  haven't been to Kingsport in prolly 20 years... used to get in there often when I was driving for Consolidated Freightways...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Rockfish1 said:


> lolol so them carrier pigeons finally made it over the Blueridge mtns...  haven't been to Kingsport in prolly 20 years... used to get in there often when I was driving for Consolidated Freightways...


Carrier pigeons? Huh?? I thought we were still using pack mules! We're making progress! Luckily I only got the half-order (keeps those wings from gettin tired). 

We really do get a lot of truck traffic on the highways around here. I've seen those CF trucks on the road around here quite a bit.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Got Mine*

Mine shipment arrived in todays mail. Thanks for helping us all get a great deal. Thanks, Jeff. Really appreciate your efforts on our behalf. Jack


----------

